# موقع تحميل برنامج الMach و غيره



## ابو بحـر (18 مايو 2010)

هذا الموقع فييه عدة برامج معظمها غير مجاني و لكن المهم بالنسبة لملتقانا برنامج Mach فسمعت اخونا طارق يتحدث عنه فأرجوا منك اخي طارق ان تشرح طريقة تنزيل البرنامج طبعا بالصور و بالتفصيل و من بعدها اشرح طريقة التعامل مع البرنامج و استخدامه و من هنا ستكون البداية لمشروعك كما كنت تكلمت سابقا انا بخصوص الماكينات الاروبية و الماكينات التي ستصنعها انت فأنت من الصعب ان تجمع كادر كبير بمدينة معينة و كل واحد يعيش بمدينة و لكن من السهل ان نكون كلنا على علم بأستخدام برنامج معين و تشغيل ماكينة معينة من صنعك و صيانة نفس الماكينة من الناحية الميكانيكية و الالكترونية و بهذا تكون الشركة بدأت بالنمو فعلا هذا هو موقع برنامج Mach 

http://www.machsupport.com/downloads.php 
انتظر الردود المشجعة و السلام خير ختام​


----------



## الهوارى عابدين (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير 

جارى التحميل


----------



## ابو بحـر (18 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



الهوارى عابدين قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير
> 
> جارى التحميل


هلا بمرورك الغالي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مايو 2010)

ابشر يا صاحبي ستجد ما يسرك بإذن الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مايو 2010)

رابط تحميل البرنامج مباشرة دون اي مقدمات

وهو آخر اصدار للبرنامج

http://www.machsupport.com/downloads/Mach3Version3.042.040.exe


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مايو 2010)

قم بحفظ البرنامج على الهاد اولا

ثم قم بتثبيته على السي

ثم ابحث على هذا الملتقى على كراك الماك

تجده عند الاخ وليد الحديدي

البرنامج ثمنه 175 دولا لمن أراد الحلال


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مايو 2010)

اثناء التثبيت ستظهر لك نافذه لتحديد فتحة الطابعة التي تريد العمل عليه يكتشفها البرنامج تلقائيا على على السطر الاخير حتى لا تظهر هذه النافذه مرة اخرى

ملحوظه البرنامج يعمل بدون تسجيل ويقوم بتنفيذ عدد كبير من اسطر الجي كود قد لا تحتاج لشراءه او تسجيله ان كنت مبتدأ
بعد التسجيل يستطيع البرنامج تنفيذ ملف جي كود مكون من 1000000 سطر او بلغة الجي كود بلوك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مايو 2010)

غدا نكمل باقي الارشادات

استودعكم الله

على جميع الاخوه المسلمين النوم الآن لادراك صلاة الفجر

لن نفلح إن ضيعنا الصلاة


----------



## ابو بحـر (19 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> ابشر يا صاحبي ستجد ما يسرك بإذن الله



اخوي طارق انا مسرور بأخوتي العربان الذين يتعاونون لنتطور جميعا بإذن الله و السلام خير ختام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ كيف حالكم إخواني

هل قام أحد بتحميل البرنامج وتثبيته

ارجو التفاعل لنثري الموضوع ويكون هناك حوار بيننا لتعم الفائدة

الخطوات الأولى لعملية التثبيت يعلمها الجميع وهو Next ثم وضع علامه على موافق بالنسبة للرخصة

ثم يقوم البرنامج بإكمال عملية التثبيت وعليك في كل خطوة الضغط على next حتى تنتهي من تثبيت البرنامج

قم بنسخ الملف المسمى mach3.lic الى المجلد الذي اخترته لتثبيت البرنامج وهو في الوضع العادي دون تدخل او تعديل منك C:\MACH3


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 مايو 2010)

قم بعد ذلك بتشغيل البرنامج والآن يجب ضبط الإعدادات الخاصة بالماكينة و المحركات ومخارج التحكم وهو على فتحة الطابعة القديمة المسماة db25 

تفتح أمامك الآن واجهة المستخدم الخاصة ببرنامج ماك3

اختر من القائمة العلوية زر config

ثم ports and pins

يستكمل لاحقا بحول الله

لدخول وقت الصلاة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 مايو 2010)

*الشرح بالصور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إخواني الأعزاء

سأبدأ الآن الشرح بالصور 

والله المستعان 

بسم الله توكلت على الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 مايو 2010)

*واجهة الخيارات*

قم بوضع علامة على جميع الخيارات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/335202/11274278759.jpg


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 مايو 2010)

اضغط على الزر المناسب لنوع الماكينة عندك تظهر لك هذه النافذه فقم بتغيير الإسم بما يناسبك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 مايو 2010)

ثم بعد ذلك إديها نكست واوكيه حتى ينتهي التثبيت

وتصل ل Finish


----------



## ابو بحـر (19 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي طارق ارجوا منك ان تضع نبذة عن عمل البرنامج قبل تكملة الشرح فهل هو مثل برنامج DSP من خلاله تربط الماكينة بالكومبيوتر و لسنا بحاجة الى الكف اللعين فأنا اعاني من مشاكل الكف و برنامج الDSP ارجو توضيح الفكرة بالتفصيل و انا اجهز كتاب الكتروني عن طريقة التعامل مع برنامج DSP و اعدك بعد ما افهم فكرة و عمل برنامج Mach ايضا سأشرح الموضوع بكتاب الكتروني مدعم بصور ليبقى مرجع 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 مايو 2010)

برنامج ماك يتحكم في الماكينه مباشرة دون وجود أي شيء غير دائرة الدرايف وليس هناك لا "كف" ولا "رجل"


من فتحة الطابعة مباشرة إلى مكبرات التحكم في مواتير المحاور وطبعا هناك لوحة تسمى البريك اوت أو البفر للعزل وحماية الكمبيوتر من ارتداد الكهرباء عليه في حال تلف الدائرة فيحترق مخرج الطابه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 مايو 2010)

ممكن اطلب منك خدمه يا صاحبي ابو بحر 

اشرح لنا انت برنامج الكف والdsp

لانني ليس عندي خبره بهما


----------



## zamalkawi (19 مايو 2010)

معذرة، ما هو الكف؟


----------



## zamalkawi (19 مايو 2010)

ما هي مميزات وعيوب كل من mach3 و EMC2 مقارنة ببعضهما البعض؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 مايو 2010)

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلا وسهلا أخ أشرف 

بالنسبة للمميزات العيوب في كل من البرنامجين

لا أستطيع الإجابة بصورة كاملة الآن لأنني لم ألم بجميع جوانب البرنامجين إلماما كاملا ولكن من أهم مميزات ماك

1- أنه يعمل على برنامج الوندوز الذي يعرفه بل يحفظه أغلب الإخوة بصورة جيده وسهولة 
2- نفس النوافذ والخيارات التي تعودنا عليها في برامج الوندوز بحيث تستطيع فهم ما يطلبه منك البرنامج وتتفاعل معه بصرة جيده
3- سهولة إعدادات البرنامج وخصوصا الباكلاش في الماك عن الإي إم سي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 مايو 2010)

بالنسبه لبرنامج اي ام سي 2 فهو برنامج مفتوح المصدر ويمكن لاي مبرمج محترف برمجة لينوكس اجراء ما يريد من تعديل وتطوير للبرنامج نفسه وليس مجرد الاعدادات والبارامترات

وأيضا هناك ميزة خطيره جدا ومهمه وهي أنه برنامج مجاني وهو ليس برنامج ضعيف بل برنامج فائق القوة ويتحكم في ما كينات عملاقة وكبيرة جدا بدقة رهيبة وعن طريق محركات سيرفو قوتها آلاف الاحصنه أو الكيلو وات

فهو لمن يريد الدراسة والتعمق والتعديل والابتكار

أيضا للهواه والمبتدئين ولكن دون تعمق

وهذا البرنامج يمكنه التحكم في ماكينات الروبوط والاذرع متعددة المحاور حتى أكثر من 6 محاور

والتحكم في مضخات التبريد ومحركات الاسبندل واتجاه الدوران وكل شيء بالماكينه

ولكنه لمن يتبعون قاعدة اللي نعرفه احسن من اللي ما نعرفوش يعتبر مشكلة وعقده


----------

